# Hartford Logging Disconnects (Lotsa Pix)



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

The last time I posted something about logging cars in these pages, I talked bout how I took a very basic plastic RTR offering from Bachmann and bashed it into something pretty acceptable. 








Here’s what I started with… 









… and here’s what I ended up with. 









Now I’m starting at the other end of the spectrum – with one of Bob Hartford’s (of *Hartford Products*) beautiful craftsman kits. Specifically: Kit No. K-10, “_Three Foot Gauge Logging Disconnects._” 










This is definitely not one of your basic “shake-the-box” kits. Just like the “real deal” the wood parts are wood, and the metal parts are metal. But, what make Bob’s kits such a real pleasure to work on are the clear instructions, precise plans and carefully rendered drawings that are included with each.









This model is not based on any particular prototype, it just follows the typical practices of backwoods logging RR’s that constructed necessary rolling stock out of whatever was on hand or that could be had easily.









Anything that would have been found on the originals is also to be found on Bob’s models. These disconnects feature complete hand brake rigging, albeit non-functioning (although I really don’t think it would take much more work to make them actually work.)









Of course, being true to my nature, I did bash these a bit in order to give them a family resemblance to my other skeleton log cars – so that they’d all look like they were built in the same car shop.









Here they are hauling a load of potential toothpicks to the mill…

As usual, your questions and comments are welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Nice work. I have a bunch of the Hartford disconnects and they are really good models. You have made them exceptional. 

Rich Schiffman


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job on the disconnects Jack!!







They sure look terrific!!









Question: is this a kit you've had for a while, or did you just buy it? If the latter, where?


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 17 Mar 2010 08:24 PM 
Great job on the disconnects Jack!!







They sure look terrific!!









Question: is this a kit you've had for a while, or did you just buy it? If the latter, where?

Dwight -

I must confess that I'm "scraping the bottom of the barrel" when it comes to modeling projects. This Hartford kit was absolutely the last one I had left on my TBD (_to be done_) Shelf and it had been sitting there for quite some time - several years, in fact. I have no memory of where or when I got it.

I really do not have anything else to work on. (How many model railroaders can say that?) Of course, that may change after I get back from ECLSTS in York, PA next week, however.

I suppose I've just been (subconsciously) trying to put off getting out in the backyard and breaking my back digging it up for my planned layout. Yes, I know most guys can't wait to do just that and I guess I don't have any excuse to not to any more. 

So starting this spring, you'll be seeing more postings of the progress I'm making on my layout and less from my workbench. Stay tuned.


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Bob Hartford is back in business. Check his website. He is currently marketing complete truck kits and car kits without the wood. In the case of the disconnects, I don't know if they are complete or not.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jack. After seeing your post, I went to Hartford's web site (the new one) to see if Bob was actually selling kits again. No such luck I'm afraid. Anyway, that's why I asked. I was hoping against hope that someone was actually selling complete kits again.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Jack. They look great. 

Weathering and details are superb.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice! Looking forward to seeing them at York. 
He is currently marketing complete truck kits and car kits without the wood

As Dwight said, the actual kits are no longer available, but Bob is supplying all the castings and parts needed to make them, complete with instructions on what wood to cut. 

*http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/pr...egoryId=64*

Incidentally, MBV-Schug still has his whole product line online as a .PDF with nice big photos: *http://www.mbv-schug.de/PDF/HARTFORD.pdf*


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack your models are awesome! Looking forward to seeing progress on your layout!


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

The disconnects are still available from Hartford here: http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/pr...egoryId=64

Other products, what are being called "short kits" can be found here: http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/ca...egoryId=64



Joe 

*
*


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Excellent work, as usual. Looking forward to seeing them in York.

Doc


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful job on thos disconnects and the earlier log car as well. I'd love to see them in person.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Jack, it's a beautifull weathered and very realistic looking model! Very good job!


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

They look very sharp Jack! Great job indeed!


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome! Logs look great too, where did they come from? 

Ed


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ORD23 on 24 Mar 2010 11:35 PM 
Awesome! Logs look great too, where did they come from? 

Ed 
Ed -

Your question has arisen in these pages before. All I can do now (as I did then) is pass on the response I got from my friend, Noel Crawford, who gave them to me:


"I wish I knew the name of the species of tree limbs I whack down in the woods close to me. I have been told that it is everything from Mock Orange to Hackberry to _'I dunno'_. Anyhow, what I do is go out into the brush in the fall or late winter (no snow) and select what looks good to me. Cut a bunch of 4 to 6 foot lengths, let it dry out for a couple of months then selectively chop it into approximately 1:20 scale lengths on my miter saw. 

I suspect that Mock Orange is correct, but I'm hardly an expert. Hope this was of some help to you.


----------

